# Commercial Plow Set Up



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to hear from commercial S/R contractors who use ATVs in their work.In particular those who use employees to run their ATVs. I currently use an '06 Rancher 350 ES with a CC 48" straight blade to plow about 2 miles of ROW sidewalk (along the parkways) and at least as much sidewalk that is between parking lots and buildings. I have employees who do this work. I have had several employees (over the years) and some are rougher than others on equipment. I have found that the CC equipment is not up to the rigors of commercial use. I have not seen anything, from any of the other MFRs, that would lead me to believe that theirs are made any better. I had to replace the plow (beginning of this season) and I cannibalized the old unit to reinforce the new one. So far this is holding up pretty well. I have not found a good source for cutting edges (as the OEMs are mild steel) without having to modify the moldboard (which is where I'm at now). I started out with the manual lift due to it's speed and simplicity. For reason of technique, in deep snow, I decided to try out the electric lift (opting to try the cheesy motor from CC before I dropped the coin for a winch) and the housing broke during the last storm. I am looking at buying an XT 25 winch and have looked at the Mibar set up as well. I like the actuator set up for the down pressure but would be reluctant to spend that much money for something that will not hold up to my employees. I would also like to get power angle set up but I'm not sure which way to go (same reasons as the power lift). Right now the ROW sidewalks are the biggest challenge because the snow (on both sides) is over 2' deep. I am requesting opinions (with supporting comments) for the following:
1) Is there a good v-plow (48") and or power v?
2) Lift systems: manual vs power actuator vs winch.
3) Power angle systems: Warn vs actuator vs any other system.
Long winded (I know), but I felt it necessary to give some background info for those who might reply (garbage in=garbage out). Thanks, in advance, for your replies.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

check out blackline plows. some of their stuff can be used for dirt work so im assuming its built to a higher standard.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

There really is not a heavy duty plow for a atv. The weight, price, and market keep the manufactures from making a nice one. Blackline is the closes you will get. They make a 52" and you can put their lift and power angle on their plow.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

they make meyer and blizzard straight blades for utv/rtvs... maybe you could make one of those fit your atv?

Have you considered a snowblower attachment?


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I replaced my old plow truck with a Polaris sportsman 800 last year. It came with the Polaris plow system. I plow my DQ parking lot, several driveways and side walks and whatever I can pick up during the season. The original polaris plow lasted one season. I have recently replaced it with a Eagle V plow. It wil operate in the V position or straight blade with 5 angle ajustments. It's perfect for sidewalks. The Eagle is build pretty sturdy. I'm really hard on my equipment and so far no problems.

Scotty


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

It would be a good idea to upgrade to a utv.. you could also buy a small version of a meyer v-box spreader for it


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

We've had to Fab braces for all our CC plows. Other plows are tougher but none are designed as well, we always used man. Lift on all mine. Got two more this year with winches and both have been down twice and each has missed a storm. We use thicker steel and drill our own mount holes. If snows that deep buy a blower for the front of it.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Before you throw too much money in it remember what it is and how much money its made you the way it is,and if this will make you more. I did driveways for 3years with a Rubicon. Man lift man angle 52" never had issues. This was before I was 16, now we use arcs for all kinda stuff, even use em for light cleanup behind the skids.


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have a 2004 polaris 700 with a warn 52" plow on it. i added a rubber deflector, and a MEYER 3/8 X 6 steel cutting edge. and tightened the trip springs to the max. this machine, since 2003 has plowed 6.5 miles of 4 ft (multiple times per event) wide concrete sidewalk here in CT in every single snow storm from 1 inch up. and have never had any breakage at all. the key is the cutting edge and a good warn winch with a synthetic cable.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> the key is the cutting edge and a good warn winch with a *synthetic cable*


nail on the head...


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

make what you need.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Still with a Manual lift the only way it breaks is components or ur arm no electric. The on Guy put my county plow manual lift on his now. He uses his winch but has the manual if there's an issue


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I work with Gamberbull and have one of the ATVs he is talking about. I had a synthetic cable but the only good thing with that was when it broke u could tie it back up(which the guy runnning it had to do alot). We tried a 2" wide strap and that broke. The other Atv had a steel cable and it is still running strong. The winches work great when they work but when they break you are done. Mine we havent traced the pronblem yet but that is coming soon.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Gotta fix ur truck first big c


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah got to remind me dont u


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

big c the reason the straps a synthetic broke / didnt work was that your plow didnt have enough wieght to it. if you add an edge like i stated above, those two options wont fail, and if it does, the operator is at fault


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

kj330;1020002 said:


> big c the reason the straps a synthetic broke / didnt work was that your plow didnt have enough wieght to it. if you add an edge like i stated above, those two options wont fail, and if it does, the operator is at fault


Can you please elaborate on why you think having the plow weigh more will extend the life of the rope?


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

sure i can. this is from my experiences with multiple quads, winches, and plows.. If the plow is a factory style plow (any brand at all) they dont wiegh very much at all. (40-80#)depending oon size and style.when you use a quality winch and a standard wire cable. while going up and down and in and out of banks the cable will move around and wont stay alligned with the spool properly, (causing jams and alot ofextra friction, which then turns to breakage). when you use a strap style material in a winch, everytime you go in and out of a pile in a float the strap loosens up through out the entire lengh of the strap. when you go to lift the plow out of the pile the strap tightens and causes alot of extra friction. thus causing breakage. When you add a solid cutting edge with substancle wieght, and us a synthetic rope (that is correctly spooled).the friction is a non issue. the synthetic rope also does not loosen up on the spool if you gos into a pile in a float.and when you go to raise the plow from a snow bank the rope will generally follow the same route. i think the key to me having no breakage is when you are pushing a run, and getting to a snow bank, you need to be lifting the load as you are driving forward. we never let the plow lift in a bank on its own..THIS IS JUST MY OPINION


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I understand the friction part. However, the chances are good that the rope is breaking due to worn fairlead rollers. It only takes a very small bur on one roller to eat up a rope fast. I used a rope last season and it did OK. This year I kept the steel cable on the winch and used it. It broke 1 time during some serious plowing. I cut it clean and re-clamped a loop in it. Worked fine the rest of the time. I want to go with a 2" strap but would have to replace the winch roller and fairlead. Not sure if I want to invest the money to switch it over considering the cable can be had for next to nothing in comparison.


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

when you replace the steel wire with a synthetic rope . the directions say to replace the all rollers. no burrs can be made from a synthetic rope. unless the rope gets real dirty


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

kj330;1021849 said:


> when you replace the steel wire with a synthetic rope . the directions say to replace the all rollers. no burrs can be made from a synthetic rope. unless the rope gets real dirty




When we bought the Amsteel synthetic ropes for my rigs they said to get rid of the steel rollers and put the kevlar guide on, that was 6 years ago never broke a ropeyet.


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

skywagon;1021882 said:


> When we bought the Amsteel synthetic ropes for my rigs they said to get rid of the steel rollers and put the kevlar guide on, that was 6 years ago never broke a ropeyet.


it helps the rope last years when you don't run the atv commercial or just run and hide from snow down south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



skywagon;1011006 said:


> My equiptment is idle this winter as I am enjoying the sunshine down south lol!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dualcuttingedge;1022070 said:


> it helps the rope last years when you don't run the atv commercial or just run and hide from snow down south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey edge, stick it where the sun don't shine. remarks lkike your are dome a dozen!ROTFFLMAO


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

LOOK WHAT SKYWAGON SENT ME IN A PM
heres this back to you --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suck my dic *****!


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

hi dualcttingedge

skywagon sent that to you in pm? wow he has some guts


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

hansons glc;1022122 said:


> hi dualcttingedge
> 
> skywagon sent that to you in pm? wow he has some guts


That PM sounds more like immaturity to me.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

skywagon;1021882 said:


> When we bought the Amsteel synthetic ropes for my rigs they said to get rid of the steel rollers and put the kevlar guide on, that was 6 years ago never broke a ropeyet.


Do you have a link to your source for the Kevlar guide. If not why is it better for the sinthetic rope?


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

dont listen to skywagon he doesnt know anything and if you look at all his posts it shows... for instance he said it takes same amount of time to plow 2 inches of snow vs 12 inches of snow..... besides his stuff will last for a long time because he :salute:heads south for the winter:salute:


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Everyone loves a good ribbing once in a while, and I hope that's what's going on here. If not then don't hijack this thread to have your little pissing contest. I am trying to get some good information not listen to an argument. I would however like for someone to translate Skywagons acronym (ROTFFLMAO). I can figure out LMAO, but not the rest.


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

DGODGR;1022724 said:


> Everyone loves a good ribbing once in a while, and I hope that's what's going on here. If not then don't hijack this thread to have your little pissing contest. I am trying to get some good information not listen to an argument. I would however like for someone to translate Skywagons acronym (ROTFFLMAO). I can figure out LMAO, but not the rest.


ROTF means rolling on the floor.


----------



## Fordhauler (Mar 8, 2010)

DGODGR;1022724 said:


> Everyone loves a good ribbing once in a while, and I hope that's what's going on here. If not then don't hijack this thread to have your little pissing contest. I am trying to get some good information not listen to an argument. I would however like for someone to translate Skywagons acronym (ROTFFLMAO). I can figure out LMAO, but not the rest.


I agree get back on topic.
Cuttingedge does this all the time look at his posts, trying to make himself look good.


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

Not making myself look good.... but i called him out on things and he pm's me derogatory messages


----------

